# Red Rose Puzzle



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm getting ready to cut the sides out but I can't figure from the dimentions of the plans how to make the aviary sides?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> I'm getting ready to cut the sides out but I can't figure from the dimentions of the plans how to make the aviary sides?


well Im guessing it all depends on the angle of your roof and how it comes down ,on the plans it states it stems from the top of the roof and angle down to where it ends 60 inches from the top http://www.redroselofts.com/step_2.htm


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

Raftree - Here's how I figured it. I had my son use his algebra, which says if you have a right triangle (the aviary side), then the length of one side (60") squared, plus the length of the second side (36") squared = the length of the third side squared. 

So, when you do the math, the length of the aviary side that is flush against the loft (the redrose plans don't show this length) is 48" + the 4" tab on the front = 52".

The plans make it look like you can cut two aviary sides out of one piece of 4 x 8 plywood, but since the long side is over 4 feet and the angled side is 60"(5 feet), it's hard to get two out of one 4 X 8.

It helps to fill in the plan measurements that are missing on the main part of the redrose plan drawings.

1) First, remember your large piece, the main side of the loft, is NOT 4 x 8 ft....it is 47" x 96".

2) So the upper right corner shows it is 36" to the peak, which means the other side of the peak is 11". (36" + 11" = 47")

3) Going down from the right corner, the back of the loft is 82" so the remaining length is 14" (82" + 14" = 96")

4) The drawings show that the front of the loft and the back of the loft are the same height, so that means that the little triangle that gets cut off the upper left of the loft side is 11" x 14". (see #2 above on how I got the 11")

5) We know the aviary side that butts against the loft is 52" and the length above it is 14" (same as the back), so that means the bottom of the aviary is 30" off the ground (96" - 52" - 14" = 30)

Hope some of this makes sense. It helps if you look at the plans while you read this. I just finished building one so I know what you're going through. Let me know if you have any more questions and I'll try to confuse you the best I can 

If I've made any mistakes here someone chime in and correct me.

-Cal


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks ! I managed to figure it out, wish I had your advice a little sooner. I'm still puzzled by the roof. I'm concerned about rain and snow using their design.


----------



## crosbeem (Sep 20, 2010)

*Protractor*

Given that the drawings are scaled correctly why not use a protractor.


----------

